# Pictures of my adventures/Should I start a nature blog?



## Everymanalion (Dec 3, 2015)

So I am almost 28 and I got out of being super into social media about 3 years ago or so, I re-instate my Facebook once every 3 months out of boredom and I know nothing about what most people find interesting or want to read about but my woman watches a lot, I mean a lot of youtube vloggers just sitting around talking about nothing, now I spend a decent amount of time out in the mountains of the American southwest where I currently live which affords me a lot of times to get gorgeous pictures such as the ones posted, my girl told me I should start a nature/outdoor blog with all the cool shit I find and do out in the desert on any given time.

Do people actually like to read stuff like that? Hence my ignorance of what people actually give a shit about now-a-days. I would be doing words/pictures/videos about nature conservation, anti littering while hiking, re-introduction of wolves into the local animal population etc. Would anyone be interested in reading this if I started it? When I ask would anyone be interested, I don't just mean you guys but do you think those are subjects the world actually wants to read about?

P.S. I apologize for the vanity of the photos and "Oh look at what I did" mentality of them, I just am using them as a reference to the type of pictures(Without me in them of course mostly) I would be posting so feel free to bash my narcissism Any feedback on the actual chance of this project garnering people who care about nature assuming I provide substance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Dec 3, 2015)

LOVE these pictures!! I think a blog is a great idea. A friend of mine told my the other day that that's her biggest regret from her travels, she didn't keep a journal. I think regardless if people find it interesting or not you should do it for future you. To share with friends and family down the road. Reading about travel with some pictures here and there is better than just making people sit through the 'tourist' kind photos that usually get forced on people post-trip. hehe Just my opinion though, all the best!


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, I feel like an idiot asking about this because I feel this is "my" generation and I should know what my peers want but sadly most people in our generation are mindless consumers only worried about the next big screen TV deal they can find:/


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Dec 3, 2015)

blogs are huge right now, I don't quite get it..might be people want to live vicariously through others. Youtube channels where people tell boring stories about their day or an exaggerated story about their past are getting 100s of thousands of views. So odd. But good for the idea of blogging, people wanna see it! Go for it dude!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2015)

i would start a blog at wordpress.com. it's free so there's no risk to you financially, and if it takes off and you really enjoy doing it, you can get a 'real' domain name for it and/or move it to private hosting if that's something you're interested in.

the best way to see if the idea you have for a blog is interesting is to google search around for that idea and see what the 'competition' is. of course, maybe you just want to do it for yourself like miranda says, and if so, that's great, definitely do it!

but i work with a lot of travel bloggers and know a lot about how all that works, so if you decide to get really serious about it, i would try and find an angle that no one is doing, aimed at an audience that hasn't been addressed yet (also known as a 'niche'). for example, StP is pretty much the only site out there that i specifically aimed at the punk/anarcho travel community, so you might want to go with some kind of angle like that. something unique and interesting (to you) that you'd want to share with people.

also, consistency is pretty important. in order to build a following you really need to release new material consistently, say, once a week. if you do that for a prolonged period of time, you're bound to build a audience that's interested and engaged in what you're passionate about. i mean people have cooking blogs and sewing blogs and all kinds of ridiculous shit you wouldn't think people would be interested in reading about but they do! so just keep doing what you love, and in time (trust me, it takes a while) you'll have a blog you can be proud of.

also, like miranda said, if for no other reason do it for yourself and to archive things for future generations. i honestly wish i hadn't been so lazy and been more consistent in documenting certain years of my life, i regret not being able to look back on that in more detail...


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 3, 2015)

^Thank you!


----------



## Odin (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice photos... really dig the captured sunset/sunrise? 
Added the photos tag to your thread titile.


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 3, 2015)

^thank you! It was the sunset over Moab in Utah.


----------



## Tude (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh we love stuff like this!! hehe you do seem to like some precarious seats.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 3, 2015)

"Do people actually read things like this?"

Personally when I find photos like this, I'm reading about different wilderness areas/ trail systems, truthfully planning to get out there for _some_ kind of excursion, ya know, ideally a little backpacking trip at least 2-3 nights. 

If you were interested in "documenting the pragmatic" like directions hiking out to stellar viewpoints such as in the photos here, this is something I'D find useful for reading. 

You might not want to share that kind of information in regard to people blowing up your spots etc, but ...i reckon probably some of these places aren't the most accessible anyhow ::artist::.

..so I wanna know from lack of experience - what are some of your favorite backpacking spots in the SW? Been hearing about The Superstitions down in AZ, for example

I admire these photos you've shared and find nothing narcissistic about it, all good in my opinion.

& as others have alluded to - I have appreciated the photos and writings I've made over the years and would have jotted down more in retrospect

so good on you for making the effort!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 3, 2015)

Go for it!


----------



## Kal (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briancray (Jan 16, 2017)

I think sometimes it is refreshing to sit back and relax by letting my mind wander through the words that flow freely about my travels. So should you blog? Yes, definitely. It does not matter if people read it. I've found myself looking back on my writing and reflecting on past experiences. It is a great feeling of achievement to read past experiences and see how far I have come since when I first left my normal life. It motivates me to keep going, to keep writing, to keep exploring and most importantly it keeps my spirits up when I'm down. Do what you love. Who knows maybe it will inspire someone else to change their ways, to make them happy or give them hope. I think it's worth pursuing.


----------

